# Food Safety News - 11/25/2020  39  people now sick in mysterious E. coli outbreak; investigation ongoing



## daveomak.fs (Nov 25, 2020)

*Almost 40 people now sick in mysterious E. coli outbreak; investigation ongoing*
By News Desk on Nov 24, 2020 03:28 pm There are now 39 people confirmed sick in one of three mystery E. coli O157:H7outbreaks currently under investigation by federal agencies. Leafy greens are under particular scrutiny. Since the most recent update from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which was on Oct. 28, there have been 16 people added to the patient tally.... Continue Reading


*Fast-breaks during pre-trial period leave a lot to follow in Kruse case*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 25, 2020 12:05 am It’s early in the pre-trial stage for the second attempt to prosecute former Blue Bell Creamries boss Paul Kruse, but the pace is like a fast-starting NBA game. He stands accused — again — of conspiracy and fraud. One motion to dismiss is already pending and another challenges the fitness of the Grand Jury that... Continue Reading


*USDA shares easy at-home advice for Thanksgiving food safety*
By U.S. Department of Agriculture on Nov 25, 2020 12:05 am Contributed This week, many will enjoy a delicious meal on Thanksgiving Day with family and friends — either in person or virtually. Taking the necessary steps toward safe food handling and sanitation will help protect you and your loved ones this year. To make sure your Thanksgiving meal is prepared safely, the U.S. Department of... Continue Reading


*Norway finds E. coli in raw milk products*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 25, 2020 12:01 am Raw milk products from Europe and Norway were less compliant than pasteurized items, according to a microbiological monitoring program in Norway. The Norwegian Food Safety Authority (Mattilsynet) reported the microbiological quality was generally good for the items examined. However, results indicate there are “challenges” with pathogens in raw milk products from the EU and Norway.... Continue Reading


*More Miss Vickie’s Chips recalled because of glass pieces*
By News Desk on Nov 24, 2020 02:40 pm Ottawa-based Miss Vickie’s Canada is recalling certain Miss Vickie’s brand Original Recipe Kettle Cooked Potato Chips because of the possible presence of pieces of glass. This recall comes after another Miss Vickie’s brand chip recall earlier this month. According to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) there have been reported injuries associated with the products... Continue Reading


----------

